# Amichien Bonding? Anyone?



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ok so now that I have read "The Dog Listener", I am convinced it makes sense. I am trying to apply the 4 principles to daily life and even has hubby on the bandwagon. I have to admit sometimes it's not easy, I don't like to eat when I first wake up but now I eat a banana in front of them. I have changed a lot of our routine. The 5 minute rule is tuff. It used to be more convenient to feed the critters first but now we eat first.
I realize that, my 7 yr old female, Kiya, still thinks she's the boss. It's been 2 weeks since I brought the kitten home and I still will not trust the dogs, specially her. She's not vicious but she'll fixate and given the opportunity she'll charge the crate kitty is in. The other 2 dogs can walk by without even acknowledging the kitten. Lakota just wants to play, but she's ruff so I'm being careful. The kitten was on the kitchen counter and I let them sniff but Lakota kept trying to mouth too much. 
I know it's only been a couple of days that I have been practicing, I believe I see a difference in the other 2 dogs but not her. Even Lakota almost 2yrs old has intervened between Kiya and the kitty at least 3 different times. I watch the dogs like hawks and I see the calming signals in action and it really is pretty amazing. One time Kiya was laying down, fixating on the crate giving low growls and Lakota stood inbetween her and the kitten. Another time, she got in Kiya's face because Kiya was barking at the crate, Kiya did back off. A lot of times I just take her by the collar and put her in the sunroom, alone. Doesn't seem to phase her. 
I refuse to give up, it's my house, my rules and the kitten is staying. My other cat Misty is starting to slightly warm up to the kitten.
So does anyone practice these principles with their pack?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that a book? It sounds interesting, off to google 

Is this her, I used to watch her shows years ago and from memory I liked her.

http://www.janfennellthedoglistener.com/page.php?id=3


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

i have read the book (sent to me a loooong time ago by a member of this forum.. unfortunately cant remember his username, if you're here let me know) and I've practiced what she preached. My dog was the most well behaved and well adjusted dog ever. LOL (slight exaggeration)

I am rereading it again as i prepare for the arrival of my new pup in a couple of weeks. A great book that i recommend to anyone getting a new pup or even already owning one.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

bianca said:


> Is that a book? It sounds interesting, off to google


Yes "The Dog Listener" is a book. I am going to check out the website. I also got "The Other End of The Leash" just started that yesterday. 
Who knew after 50 years of loving dogs, I had it all wrong:headbang:

I am still out on the the hug thing, my 1st GSD Cheyenne hugged back and oddly enough Apache gives hugs too.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I hired one of their associates last spring. It's a lifetime contract but we haven't called her in a while. It was an interesting experience I'd recommend their books and training methods with no problem. Like any training program consistency is the key. 

Find a Dog Listener to deal with dog behaviour, dog obedience, dog trainers, puppy training, dog rescue assistance, canine behaviour, canine obedience by Jan Fennell the Dog Listener Amichien Bonding


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I hired one of their associates last spring. It's a lifetime contract but we haven't called her in a while. It was an interesting experience I'd recommend their books and training methods with no problem. Like any training program consistency is the key.


The closest is in CT so I can only imagine what that would cost. Do you still adhere to the program? Did you have a specific problem that made you try?
I know like anything else change doesn't happen over night. My one problem dog, Kiya, is also on meds so she's going to be a tuff nut to crack.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I read the book and found it odd - She lays out some rules, but does not really go into depth as to why one should do what she recommends. I think it is a good basic book for people who lack leadership skills and have always allowed their dogs to run the household, but I don't see how it will change your relationship with your dogs if you already have a good bond or mutual respect, and if your dogs are already focused and willing to follow directions from you. 

She also just mentions along the way that she calls her 'system' Amichien Bonding, but never explains what the word means, or how she came up with it. And nothing new or earth shattering about her system, just common sense to me - and I've never worried about the eat first before the dog thing, never been a problem feeding my dogs first. 

(And in case you are wondering, Amichien is a compound mad-up word from the two French words 'Ami' [friend] and 'chien' [dog].)

I was glad I bought the book second-hand, since I didn't feel it was very valuable to me, but others might find that it is just what they need.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I always feed Rafi before I feed myself and have no issues with him looking to me for leadership. I also let him go out the door first, unless I need him to wait and then I just tell him to wait and he waits.

He is extremely well behaved and an excellent listener. He is super attentive to me because I am the most fun and interesting thing in the world to him. My bonding exercises with Rafi have all been about having fun, not about "showing him who's boss." I have trained him differently than any other dog and he is the best listener and most well behaved dog I've ever had. He is a thinking dog, not a robot, and he chooses to listen to me in all situations, not because I've forced him to but because he truly enjoys working with me.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

BowWowMeow said:


> I have trained him differently than any other dog and he is the best listener and most well behaved dog I've ever had. He is a thinking dog....and he chooses to listen to me in all situations..... because he truly enjoys working with me.


Ruth,

Please elaborate, it would really help us less-experienced people.

thanks


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think I have a good bond with my dogs, but I don't always get 100% of what I ask. I think I may have lost a little confidence in myself over the years. Maybe thats what they are picking up on. I feel like I'm missing something. Maybe such extreems aren't really necessary, maybe Kiya is just the dog she is and I have to manage her. Lakota is still very immature and she's gotten the most training out of all the dogs I've ever had so she should shape up fine.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I have read more since my last post and yes it is very basic, it was perfect for me with my first dog, i'd still recommend it for first time dog owners. Like i mentioned before I am rereading it, but I will not do everything by the book, I believe by now I know to a certain extend what to do and what not to do and depending on the dog itself, somethings might not work at all. But still a great book for first timers.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

kiya said:


> The closest is in CT so I can only imagine what that would cost. Do you still adhere to the program? Did you have a specific problem that made you try?


I didn't really have a problem, I was curious to see how it was different from other methods. The associate charges $500 for a lifetime. She's run a boarding kennel in the town next to us for 30 odd years so I'm pretty sure she isn't going anywhere soon. 

The experience was actually fun and now we use parts of what we learned from her, others we don't bother with. There's no compulsion, no clickers, no prongs, leash pops, alpha rolls etc. It's all about learning how to communicate with your dog and I think it's very affective.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I read the book and found it odd - She lays out some rules, but does not really go into depth as to why one should do what she recommends. I think it is a good basic book for people who lack leadership skills and have always allowed their dogs to run the household, but I don't see how it will change your relationship with your dogs if you already have a good bond or mutual respect, and if your dogs are already focused and willing to follow directions from you.
> 
> She also just mentions along the way that she calls her 'system' Amichien Bonding, but never explains what the word means, or how she came up with it. And nothing new or earth shattering about her system, just common sense to me - and I've never worried about the eat first before the dog thing, never been a problem feeding my dogs first.
> 
> ...


What SHE ^^^ said. 'Amichien', eh? Wonder what that would be in Latin ... or Greek. Maybe her next book is AMICHAT.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

nitemares said:


> but *I will not do everything by the book*, I believe by now I know to a certain extend what to do and what not to do and depending on the dog itself, somethings might not work at all. But still a great book for first timers.


I agree for me there is really no need to be so extreem. I can see where people that never had a dog would benefit. I think it helped me to realize that maybe I did slack up a bit over the years so I really need to make myself a stronger person.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I loved the book, such a great read and many of her tips are so easy to add to my life.


----------

